
Side-Channel Leaks in Web Apps: a Reality Today, a Challenge Tomorrow [pdf] - stakent
http://www.informatics.indiana.edu/xw7/WebAppSideChannel-final.pdf
======
stakent
Found via [http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/03/side-
channel_a...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/03/side-
channel_at.html)

